# Does anyone have experience with Silicone plants



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

So I bought a Silicone plant online, and for the passed few days I'm been soaking it in hot water, in hopes to get rid of the silicone smell. I've even soaked it in vinegar. 

Does anyone have experience with silicone plants? Will the smell be harmful? I want to be absolutely sure before I put it in the tank. :/


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't use them. Anything that smells I would never put in a tank. 

Other members have reported that over time the silicone plants have broken down and kinda turned in to mush. 

I would use live or silk plants.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> Personally I wouldn't use them. Anything that smells I would never put in a tank.
> 
> Other members have reported that over time the silicone plants have broken down and kinda turned in to mush.
> 
> I would use live or silk plants.


Blah, oh well, it was an experiment anyways, it only cost me $3, so I wasn't sure what to expect, and not too broken up about it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you asked -- I almost bought one at Walmart the other day.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I'm glad you asked -- I almost bought one at Walmart the other day.


And it kind of sucks that there is no good experiences, because its soft to not hurt Bettas. But if they maybe used the same silicone as cookware, it would be different, and safe. :/


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I liked how soft it is, and it was built to look like a sea anemone. I guess it would look more natural in a salt water tank, but no one in the house would know to point it out.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Just randomly came across this: http://www.smooth-on.com/Aquarium-Decoratio/c1383/index.html


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

horrible i had the sillcone aniniomes(sp) from walmart and they turned brown in spots and i took them out real fast


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

Aeon said:


> horrible i had the sillcone aniniomes(sp) from walmart and they turned brown in spots and i took them out real fast


That is sad, it seems like a good idea, but I guess it doesn't mix well with fish and water.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

LaRougeRaven said:


> That is sad, it seems like a good idea, but I guess it doesn't mix well with fish and water.


i was heart broken but unfortunally ppl dont always make good things


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

We are having to "cook" 2 hard decorations we got from walmart that smell like uncured chemicals it's frustrating! They had no smell at the store or we wouldn't have gotten them!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

fishtankwatcher said:


> We are having to "cook" 2 hard decorations we got from walmart that smell like uncured chemicals it's frustrating! They had no smell at the store or we wouldn't have gotten them!


heard too many bad things about their decor.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Aeon said:


> heard too many bad things about their decor.


It's so frustrating, the pieces are awesome looking, but smell absolutely horrible!! :evil:


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

fishtankwatcher said:


> It's so frustrating, the pieces are awesome looking, but smell absolutely horrible!! :evil:



these i had the jellys i didnt have issues with but im not using them but the anomies are what turned brown i had white ones and put some meds in the tank for my sick dumbo(other issues not from that stuff) and the white one turned blue


----------

